# Rechenserver: Double übertragen



## Tahomar (10. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin beim folgenden Problem am verzweifeln:


```
out.write((int)zahl1);
	out.write((int)zahl2);
	out.write(op);
```
Ich möchte zahl1 und zahl2, die vom Typ double sind, zum Server übertragen, dort ausrechnen und das Ergebnis wieder zurück. Das klappt auch alles hervorragend, nur ich kriegs nicht im double Format hin. "out" ist ein Objekt der Klasse OutputStream und write möchte ja nur byte oder int. So wie es jetzt ist, werden die Nachkommastellen nicht berücksichtigt, geht also auch nicht.

Wie kann ich im double Format zum Rechenserver hin übertragen?

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Vielen Dank schon Mal im Voraus!

Viele Grüße


----------



## SlaterB (10. Dez 2006)

a)
wenn nur 4 Nachkommstellen wichtig sind,
dann mutlipliziere die Zahl vor der Übertragung mit 10000,
danach wieder dividieren
b)
überlege dir eine eigene Interpretation der Übertragung,
z.B. alle Nachkommastellen in einem zweiten Integer, sofern das passt,
oder jede Ziffer einzeln übertragen
c)
benutze die Arbeit anderer, also einen höheren Stream wie DataOutputStream,
die entsprechende Übertragungen unterstützen (z.B. writeDouble)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/DataOutputStream.html


----------



## Tahomar (10. Dez 2006)

Danke!

Mit DataOutputStream und DataInputStream hat es prima geklappt.


----------

